# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  9 phần mềm giả lập đưa game thủ 'trở về tuổi thơ dữ dội'

## ebvseo

Mệt mỏi với số lượng lấy xẻng xúc không hết của những tựa game na ná nhau hiện nay hay đơn giản chỉ muốn ôn lại kỉ niệm thời thơ ấu, đã là game thủ chắc chắn sẽ có lúc bạn muốn quay trở lại với những trò chơi xưa cũ. Ở thời kì đầu khi ngành công nghiệp game mới phát triển, các hệ máy chơi game của *Nintendo* vẫn chiếm ưu thế cả về số lượng lẫn chất lượng game. Vì thế trong bài viết này, hãy cùng chúng tôi điểm lại một số trình giả lập game *Nintendo* tốt nhất mà bạn có thể để mắt tới khi muốn thưởng thức game cũ trên cỗ PC hiện đại ngày nay.
*Jnes* - *download*
Chúng ta hãy bắt đầu danh sách với một phần mềm đơn giản, không quá nhiều tính năng và cũng rất dễ sử dụng, đó là Jnes. Trình giả lập miễn phí này cho phép người dùng dễ dàng chuyển qua lại giữa hai chế độ cửa sổ và toàn màn hình, chụp screenshot và thu lại gameplay. Gamer còn có thể chơi các tựa game 2 người thông qua Netplay - Chẳng phải đó là tất cả những gì mà chúng ta cần ở một phần mềm giả lập?


Jnes nhìn chung hoạt động ổn định đối với đa số các tựa game NES. Nếu không cần một tính năng đặc biệt nào đó thì phần mềm này hoàn toàn đáp ứng được nhu cầu chơi game cũ của game thủ.
*Nestopia - download*


Nestopia cũng là một phần mềm giả lập dễ sử dụng và sở hữu tương đối nhiều tính năng hữu ích như save/load, thu screenshot/video, chơi mạng và thậm chí còn có cả hệ thống cheat theo kiểu Game Genie sẵn có dành cho các tựa game phổ biến trước kia.
*FCEUX - download*


FCEUX sẽ là trình giả lập bạn muốn chọn nếu như đang tìm kiếm những tính năng "chọc ngoáy" vào code game khi nó cung cấp các lựa chọn debug, chỉnh sửa dữ liệu dưới dạng số bát phân, tăng tốc độ game... Tất nhiên bên cạnh đó nó vẫn hoàn thành tốt nhiệm vụ của phần mềm chơi game thông thường.
*SNES9X - download*


Bạn có nhu cầu chơi lại các phiên bản Mega Man X đời đầu trên máy tính và chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu? SNES9X có thể là một lựa chọn hợp lý. Với chiều dài phát triển hơn 10 năm, SNES9X đã có mặt trên nhiều platform khác nhau với độ ổn định cao, chạy được hầu hết các trò chơi SNES cũng như hỗ trợ đầy đủ các tính năng cơ bản.
*ZSNES - download*


Còn chương trình nào ngoài SNES9X nếu như tôi không thích nó? ZSNES - phần mềm được viết bằng mã Assembly, loại ngôn ngữ cơ bản nhất trong lập trình máy tính mang đến sự tối ưu và tốc độ nhanh trong hoạt động có thể sẽ làm bạn hài lòng. Mặc dù hoạt động cực kì tốt trên kiến trúc x86 nhưng khi chuyển sang các hệ máy khác không phải PC, ZSNES lại gặp phải một số rắc rối về tương thích.
*Higan - download*


Higan là series phần mềm giả lập dành cho các tựa game trên NES, SNES, Gameboy và cả Nintendo DS. Rất đa năng và đối với từng hệ máy, Higan lại có cách thiết lập lại cơ chế điều khiển khác nhau nên không thân thiện lắm với những người chơi ngại mày mò. Thêm vào đó việc ôm đồm quá nhiều cũng khó lòng đảm bảo nó có thể chạy tốt mọi tựa game.
*VBA Gameboy Emulator - download*


VBA - viết tắt của Virtual Boy Advance được đánh giá như một trong những phần mềm giả lập hệ máy chơi game cầm tay Gameboy tốt nhất hiện nay, hơn nữa nó vẫn đang tiếp tục được phát triển và hoàn thiện. Ổn định, dễ sử dụng là những gì có thể nói về VBA, vì thế nếu đang muốn hoài cổ với những tựa game như Pokemon Red & Blue chẳng hạn thì bạn nên thử qua VBA trước tiên.
*No$GBA - download*


Giao diện phức tạp hơn một chút so với GBA, bù lại No$GBA mang tới khả năng giả lập game trên Nintendo DS. Chương trình còn hiển thị chính xác nội dung của game trên hai khung hình giống y như khi chơi trên máy cầm tay. Một điểm cộng nữa cho No$GBA, bạn có thể chạy nhiều tiến trình giả lập cùng lúc mà không gặp phải vấn đề nào cả.
*Dolphin - download*


Dolphin là trình giả lập dành cho các tựa game trên Gamecube và Wii, nhưng đặc biệt nó còn cho phép hiển thị game với các thiết lập đồ họa cao hơn so với phiên bản gốc, ví dụ như game Wii ở độ phân giải 1080p chẳng hạn. Dù vậy bạn vẫn phải sở hữu một chiếc tay cầm Wii Mote/Nunchuck nếu như muốn thưởng thức các tựa game với cơ chế điều khiển sử dụng thiết bị này.
_Theo Tomsguide_
*>> Hướng dẫn giả lập PSP để chơi Game trên iPhone*

----------

